# The California Druggist



## Old Wiltshire (Jan 24, 2018)

-
THE CALIFORNIA DRUGGIST

While researching something else I came across these online editions of ‘The California Druggist’ and thought they may be of interest.
I’m not sure if they have been posted on this forum before but I suppose better twice than not at all!!
There are six available volumes which date from 1896 (Vol. 5) through to 1901 (Vol. 10).
They are linked below each cover image shown below.
Probably best viewed on a PC, I’m not sure how they will present on other platforms. When on the site just click on the page to turn it.
Not a vast amount of advertisements and there is invariably some repetition, however, worth a look through if you have a little time to spare!
Most of the advertisements are shown in the second half of each volume.
-
The only coloured advertisement I came across is at the end of the post.

-





　https://archive.org/stream/californiadruggi51896losa#page/n5/mode/2up

-




　https://archive.org/stream/californiadruggi61897losa#page/n5/mode/2up

-




　https://archive.org/stream/californiadruggi71898losa#page/n5/mode/2up

-




https://archive.org/stream/californiadruggi81899losa#page/n5/mode/2up

-




　https://archive.org/stream/californiadruggi91900losa#page/n5/mode/2up

-




　https://archive.org/stream/californiadruggi1019losa#page/n5/mode/2up

-


 


-

Link to some further information about the distillers of 'Jed Clayton' Whiskey

http://pre-prowhiskeymen.blogspot.co.uk/2017/06/cincinnatis-rheinstrom-bros-blizzard-of_28.html

-

​


----------

